# I made a knock-off of the VB ereader case - Update, more pics



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I love to try to make new things, and when I saw the new Vera Bradley ereader case, I knew I just had to try to make one. So I worked on this all afternoon yesterday, and here's what I came up with. It was a learning process for me, that's for sure, and there are some things that I need to correct/change, if I make another one. But I think I have the basics down now. I also added a pocket on the outside, don't know if you would call that the front or the back. Here's some pictures:


























*UPDATE: Here's my second bag. I feel more confident with it now. Thanks everyone for your interest, I'll PM you if you've expressed an interest in having me make one.*


----------



## AmusedDiva (Jan 13, 2011)

OMG that is darling!  I wish I could sew.

I love it.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow this is great! A wonderful job!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I like it! The zipper pull is nice too!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice!! Do you sell the things you make somewhere?? I'd love to buy one of these sleeves from you (or, you know, be an official "tester" for one


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Patricia... that is really good looking! I love the lining.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Beautiful!  You make such gorgeous things!


----------



## Tubbytoes (Oct 8, 2010)

kuklachica said:


> Nice!! Do you sell the things you make somewhere?? I'd love to buy one of these sleeves from you (or, you know, be an official "tester" for one


Id be possibly interested in buying one of these too! I adore it!


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

I really do like the case you made here. The Vera Bradley case does not fit those of us who have K2s with Oberon covers. If you decided to experiment more, and take orders I would really be interested in one that fits my k2 with its oberon on.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

dragonfly said:


> I really do like the case you made here. The Vera Bradley case does not fit those of us who have K2s with Oberon covers. If you decided to experiment more, and take orders I would really be interested in one that fits my k2 with its oberon on.


This one I made is about an inch taller and 1/2 inch wider than the VB one. Is the Oberon case that much bigger than the Amazon lighted cover? As you can see, my lighted cover fits very well in this one I made.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

kuklachica said:


> Nice!! Do you sell the things you make somewhere?? I'd love to buy one of these sleeves from you (or, you know, be an official "tester" for one


I'm going to make another one this afternoon because I need to refine it a little. I'm not to the point yet where I feel comfortable selling them. Also, I don't keep any of the actual VB fabric on hand, I have to order that from a source overseas, and it takes about 10 days to get it. If you want something from some other type fabric, let's talk! And no, at this time I don't have an actual shop, I just love to sew and mostly just take custom orders from people.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Tubbytoes said:


> Id be possibly interested in buying one of these too! I adore it!


And I would love to make one for you, but I've got to refine my pattern a little. I'm going to make another one this afternoon and tweak a few things on it. Also before I make any to sell, I need to get some heavier zippers, right now I'm just using what I have on hand. Also, I have to order the VB fabric from overseas, so it takes a while, but if you choose other fabric I could get it done quickly.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> This one I made is about an inch taller and 1/2 inch wider than the VB one. Is the Oberon case that much bigger than the Amazon lighted cover? As you can see, my lighted cover fits very well in this one I made.


sitting here measuring my k2 with oberon. 6 and 1/8inch wide by 8 and 5/8 in tall. depth at widest point is 1 inch. hope this helps.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow!!  This is absolutely gorgeous!!  Your choice of materials is wonderful.  You are so talented!!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

dragonfly said:


> sitting here measuring my k2 with oberon. 6 and 1/8inch wide by 8 and 5/8 in tall. depth at widest point is 1 inch. hope this helps.


Dragonfly, I just happen to still have one of my covers from my K2 and I can get it in this cover and zipped, but of course it doesn't have a K2 in it so that would make it thicker. But it would be no problem to make one just a smidge larger, to fit the K2 with the Oberon.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Dragonfly, I just happen to still have one of my covers from my K2 and I can get it in this cover and zipped, but of course it doesn't have a K2 in it so that would make it thicker. But it would be no problem to make one just a smidge larger, to fit the K2 with the Oberon.


Patricia count me in when you get ready to start selling them, I am going to get excited right along with all of the other followers of this thread. you are amazing. I wish I had your talent.

I like the symphony in hue fabric by VB when you do your ordering.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh I love pink elephants.  Very nice job


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

dragonfly said:


> Patricia count me in when you get ready to start selling them, I am going to get excited right along with all of the other followers of this thread. you are amazing. I wish I had your talent.
> 
> I like the symphony in hue fabric by VB when you do your ordering.


Symphony in Hue is one of my very favorite VB fabrics. I just placed my order about 30 minutes ago so I added to it, to get some of this fabric. I made myself a purse from Symphony in Hue fabric, I posted it a long time ago, have you seen it? I can post the picture if you want to see it.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I knew you'd come up with something, Patricia!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Patricia said:


> I knew you'd come up with something, Patricia!


Yeah, it's always a challenge that calls to me!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

_I'm going to make another one this afternoon_

This just makes me laugh. If I were to try to do something like this... it would take me at least a week and then I would probably tell everyone my DD made it in Girl Scouts. (mine would look nowhere as nice) ... but "this afternoon" ? Wow!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> ...and then I would probably tell everyone my DD made it in Girl Scouts. (mine would look nowhere as nice) ... but "this afternoon" ? Wow!!


LOL, you make me laugh!


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

Ooh! Gorgeous. Add me to the list of those who would buy one from you. Could you make one a little closer to the size of the K3? One reason I haven't bought a VB is that they seem so darn big!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but I bought a VB and I find it a very snug fit for a K3 with Oberon cover.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Very beautiful - I love, love, love the pink elephants.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Hummm ... I also got a VB and my K3 with Oberon Cover is a perfect fit. No moving around in there.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Very, seriously interested.  How do we proceed?    (and you are amazing!)  (I have a K2 in a Noreve case.)  I have some patterns that are non VB I've seen online I love....


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

The VB are a pretty nice fit with the K3 case.  I don't think it would be too big for a naked kindle, but maybe I am wrong.  I don't use a nakid kindle so haven't tried it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> Very, seriously interested. How do we proceed?  (and you are amazing!) (I have a K2 in a Noreve case.) I have some patterns that are non VB I've seen online I love....


I remember you, Gwennie, you bought the baby blue Noreve for your K2, didn't you? I have a Nook in addition to my Kindle, and I bought the baby blue Noreve for my Nook, as usual with the Noreves, I love it. You say you have some fabric online that you are interested in? Send me a PM and we can work out the details.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

dixiehellcat said:


> Ooh! Gorgeous. Add me to the list of those who would buy one from you. Could you make one a little closer to the size of the K3? One reason I haven't bought a VB is that they seem so darn big!


Dixie, I agree, the case looks bigger than I expected too. But it fits the K3 very well, in a cover. Now if you put a naked K3 in there it would be pretty loose. Are you wanting one to fit a naked K3 or with a cover?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Patricia, your pink elephants case is beautiful.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Well ladies, it turns out I didn't get into my sewing room this afternoon.  Had other chores to do.  But I did go to the fabric store and bought some new heavy duty zippers, so I'm all ready for tomorrow.  All I have on my agenda tomorrow is church at 8 AM and the rest of the day is mine.  Now I just have to decide which of my fabrics to use to make this next one.  Think anybody would buy a bag made from aqua colored Tinkerbell fabric??  Or how about fabric with brightly colored crayons scattered all over it??  Or maybe not.

ETA:  Or maybe out of my fabric with newspaper print on it?

I'm reaching here.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm thinking I would be interested in another VB reader sleeve.  I have the Symphony in Hue.  I have the Pink kindle lighted case, purple paisley, black roses, red roses at the moment, celtic hounds.  What do you suggest in Vera?  I do love the pink elephants and it would be nice to have a VB reader in a VB fabric they don't make it in, haha.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

def interested in aqua Tink fabric.  Pic?    (and I sent you a PM)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> def interested in aqua Tink fabric. Pic?  (and I sent you a PM)


Gwennie, it's some fabric I used to make a little bag for my granddaughter. I have it in the light aqua and the darker, same design, just one light one dark.

*Back of the bag with both of the Tinkerbell fabrics:*









*Front of the bag, using the darker Tinkerbell fabric, along with the crayons: *


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

You are quite the talent, aren't you!  

Very tempting, but we'll go with the pattern I PM'd you with.  I'm very excited!  Thanks!


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Symphony in Hue is one of my very favorite VB fabrics. I just placed my order about 30 minutes ago so I added to it, to get some of this fabric. I made myself a purse from Symphony in Hue fabric, I posted it a long time ago, have you seen it? I can post the picture if you want to see it.


Hi Patricia, (just got in from a day of "Kindle-ing in the wild) DH and I went to the beach to read. I have looked up your post with the purse it too is gorgeous. I just may have to make a bigger purchase with you when you start selling the little sleeves. I did message you and will stay in touch, as you refine the pattern to your liking for selling these pouches.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Dixie, I agree, the case looks bigger than I expected too. But it fits the K3 very well, in a cover. Now if you put a naked K3 in there it would be pretty loose. Are you wanting one to fit a naked K3 or with a cover?


A cover but not a 'fancy' one, like an Oberon; they're beautiful but out of my price range.  More like my knitted one.

ETA--which VB patterns come in fabric? Java Blue is my fave.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice job with the second cover....I think you've got it!


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Patricia,

I agree with  everyone..you are very talented!  I adore both of the bags (pink elephants one is really cute!) and would love to buy one from you when/if you are selling them.  Did you say you had a newspaper print fabric?  I can't tell from the photos...are they padded?  Please keep me posted. Thank you very much....oh, I have a K3 in an Oberon cover... would that fit?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd love to buy one of your cases for my K2 with Oberon cover! I am curious though-does Vera Bradley mind people selling things made out of their fabric? I'm guessing not since they make the fabric available for sale. I would hate for you to get in any trouble selling them-they are so gorgeous and it's obvious you put a lot of time and care into making them!


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

Patricia, Please count my in for a case. The one you made today, is again gorgeous!!!

I purchased a handbag today, that one of these cases will be perfect for extra protection while my kindle is in the handbag. I usually have always just carried it in my Borsa Bella, but this will be more compact and that is what I need.


----------

